# Looking forward to travelling through Bielsa again this year



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We love this part of our journey home from Spain. We travel through Bielsa alongside the river, we Stop at one of the many laybys that have steps down to the river and take lunch down with us. Go for a swim in the river and watch the children playing with the boulders in the water, sit and eat our lunch then all back to the motorhome for a shower before continuing on our journey.

Lovely!

Does anyone else enjoy this part of the route?

Lucy


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We like it, but only going the other way, from France to Spain. The Spanish side is easy, but the French side is very steep with hairpin bends, and John would rather climb up it than have to go down, usually in the pouring rain (it's always raining on the French side when we go), and driving 3.5 tons of metal!

We'll be going that way in mid September, and staying a couple of nights in Pena Montesena campsite (16€ with ACSI card) before heading for Portugal. It's a nice site with indoor and outdoor pool and hot tub, and a good value restaurant.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure the route you are heading to Bielsa on but if you are going North on the N211 at a small town called Mequinenza beside the lake.Traveling north just before you leave the town you will see a large ramp on the right.This is a weigh bridge just park up on it open the little flap by the door put €2 in the slot and you get a printed ticket.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just looked that up on google earth, cheers Hogan


----------

